# Need help



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I have my bench work and track layed. Next is to buy a controller I'm going dcc for sure. Question is my dad saw my layout and wants his own train. Is it possible for us booth to control a train at the same time? If so what do we need to buy.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lsmith said:


> I have my bench work and track layed. Next is to buy a controller I'm going dcc for sure. Question is my dad saw my layout and wants his own train. Is it possible for us booth to control a train at the same time? If so what do we need to buy.


Tell Dad to get his own layout! 

I think you can but I am not an expert on DCC, someone will answer shortly.
I had to comment I couldn't resist. :smokin:

Dad wants to play too?
Now you need a larger layout. :smilie_daumenpos:
Ask Dad how much spare money he has.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Well my dad helped me with my bench work he has tools and experience I don't lol. I bought one box car to test with he came over and pushed it around the track and he fell In love. Forntant for me he does have money and will buy whatever it takes. We're going tomorrow I'm pumped!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dam my layout would have doubled in size by now, get him while he's hot. 

You got large curves?
Show him a Big Boy locomotive.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I was going to do a 4x8 "we" ended up with a 4x11 then a 2.5x15 on booth sides. Only have 22" radius no big boy


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

NCE DCC controllers have a set up for two people on separate controls. I'm sure others can and will tell you more and better info than I can. I have an NCE Power Cab for mine and it has that option.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks. Good to know it can be done.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You didn't say what make DCC system you have.

Bachmann has the capability of plugging in additional
'walk around' controllers, and I feel certain that most
other brands offer the same ability. You'd need to
buy one of the same brand, however.

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

I don't have a dcc controller that's why I'm asking before I buy. I want to buy a dcc that can run 2 trains with 2 operators on the same line.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Most DCC systems allow adding an other controller so two operators can run trains at the same time on the same track (no block control needed).

Which DCC system are you thinking of?
The two popular ones are NCE and Digtrax. Both have additional controllers available.
Spend some time reading through the threads in the DCC sub-forum and on the manufacture's web sites.


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

waltr said:


> Most DCC systems allow adding an other controller so two operators can run trains at the same time on the same track (no block control needed).
> 
> Which DCC system are you thinking of?
> The two popular ones are NCE and Digtrax. Both have additional controllers available.
> Spend some time reading through the threads in the DCC sub-forum and on the manufacture's web sites.


Lhs 45min away has digtrax. Ill probably go with that so I can have help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Any brand of DCC controller can by itself, run 2 or more trains at the same
time. There are buttons that let you select which loco you wish
to control...push that and start the train. Then select another loco. Push
that and while the first train continues to run, you can start the second
train, even if going in the opposite direction on the same track.

It is easier, and more fun, however, to do as various guys have posted here,
and buy a 'hand held' or 'walkaround' 2nd controller. It will simply plug into
the main controller but would mean you would have one controller running
your train and dad would have the other controller running his train.

Just make sure both controllers are of same make.

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for the help. Lhs has a digtrax I believe it's called 320$ then a walk around is 130$. Does this price seem good?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Best idea would be to compare prices you have found with what you
find for those specific controllers on Amazon and Ebay.

You'll be please with either of those brands.

Don


----------



## Lsmith (Oct 25, 2013)

That's true I hate to web shop as its killing the hobby stores. I'm new to trains been racing for rc for years. I like to support my lhs if I can. I guess I need to get some part numbers and start comparing.


----------

